# Any Squats available in the UK/England?



## saceist

Anyone know of any spots in England/UK that are available to squat? I remember reading sometime last year that there was one just down the street from a fellow squatter, but can't find the post.

Thanks,
Sacey


----------



## Beegod Santana

A buddy of mine just got back from six months in London and was going on about how easy squatting was and how many available squats there are. According to him, in certain parts of the city its illegal to cut off electricity and plumbing to abandoned buildings, thus creating whole fucking squatter apt. buildings. He went out there to cook for rich people and was intending to pay for a place, until he got there and realized there wasn't any point in doing so. So my suggestion would be just go and figure it out when you're there.


----------



## saceist

Sweet, thanks neighbor.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i have never been there, so please take this with a grain of salt... but i heard there's a lot of squats in the camden area of london.


----------



## ziggyluscious

saceist said:


> Anyone know of any spots in England/UK that are available to squat? I remember reading sometime last year that there was one just down the street from a fellow squatter, but can't find the post.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sacey


London squats.

London is squatter heaven !

You can find squats by contacting :
Advisory Service for Squatters (ASS
They are online.

Also internet search for info shops, anarchist bookstores,
many of these places can hook you
up with the kind of squat you are looking for.
It's certainley not all crusty kids :>)
Lots of 'normals' squats due to poverty, housing shortage.

Harder to find squats outside of London now,but they are there.
The law is totally different around squatting in the UK.

Anyone who has questions about squatting, travelling,
working, etc in the UK please feel free to contact me.

[email protected]

Linda


----------



## Marco Polo

Any in Edinburgh? I'm moving there soon and I like the idea of not paying Kinda have to like the idea, I'm broke and Cork (where I'm from) is fucking choking the life outta me.:drinking:


----------



## ziggyluscious

Hi,

Same as with London, check for info shops, rad bookstores and always check out INdymedia for activist stuff as you can often hook up with people at events...
and stuff like that.
Edinburgh good for busking if yer up for that.

Good luck

Linda


----------



## elokupa

manchester squat scenes pretty healthy atm,

liverpools gone shit cos of the capital of culture 08 bollocks...loads of evics


----------



## Marquis de Carabas

Marco Polo said:


> Any in Edinburgh? I'm moving there soon and I like the idea of not paying Kinda have to like the idea, I'm broke and Cork (where I'm from) is fucking choking the life outta me.:drinking:



I've been living in Edinburgh for the past few months - heading back to London in January - and there are quite a few promising-looking buildings. The main problem is that Edinburgh is in Scotland and squatting is illegal under Scottish law.

There's a place called ACE - Autonomous Centre of Edinburgh - and I reckon the people there would know about any squats around. Either that or the Forest Cafe.

Good luck!


----------



## Povey

squatting in londons piss easy, theres shit loads of squats here, ask at a.s.s (advisory service for squatters), theres also a north east london squatters network.


----------



## londontapwater

mattpist said:


> i have never been there, so please take this with a grain of salt... but i heard there's a lot of squats in the camden area of london.







Camden has really suffered from gentrification in the last few years...



Hackney in east London has a long history of squatting(and squat parties) and is a great placed to be based in.


----------



## stove

I was wondering if anyone knows squats in Manchester or Liverpool...I've got a friend headed that way, and I am looking for some info for her. Thanks!


----------



## jahrascal

http://www.reportemptyhomes.com
Great site for urban exploration too, there are a few old theatres and hospitals listed.

Squatting isn't illegal in England. You get turfed out, get a stern finger wagged in your face by the officials and then move on to the next one. There is a squatting meet-up in Elephant and Castle on January 12th, I think, for people new to squatting to meet others and get advice on everything from how to change a lock, to how to turn back on electricity and water! I will find out the exact details and post them later. Dead useful.


----------



## jahrascal

There are regular evenings to meet up with other people to squat with and get practical advice on squatting. Practical squatters nights have been running at 56a Infoshop for a couple of years now. In the last few months, a new north London branch has been started up and is going great! The meetings alternate between the north and south London venues.

2nd and 4th Tuesday each month
from 7pm-8pm @ 56a Infoshop,
56a Crampton Street London SE17 
(near Elephant & Castle)

3rd Tuesday each month
from 7pm-8pm @ Pogo Cafe,
76a Clarence Road, E5


----------



## EvaKS

Yeah as previously mentioned London is a (pretty) easy place for squatting (either opening your own or getting in on one already open in). 195 mare st in Hackney is a good place to meet other sqautters and has events and workshops most days of the week.

56a is a good resource (although check its opening hours before you go!! haha)


----------



## sockpuppets33

I was actually wondering about Scottland for squats a little bit back...


----------



## Pisum Sativum

Hello! I'm heading to Ireland in a few months, so I was wandering if you knew any place like a squat or a commune in places like Dublin, Galway etc.


----------



## Anagor

Hi!
Take a look at this post:
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/international-squatters-convergence-2014-dublin.19565/
Perhaps people there can help you. I was in Dublin end of last month by the way. I was also briefly looking for this convergence but didn't find it. Cause I'm not so much into squatting right now, I didn't put much effort in it, I admit.
With all these (apparently) abandoned buildings in Dublin (even a few walking minutes from city center) I can imagine there may be quite a few squats.
Was in Galway, too. Met a few very interesting people in the hostel, was fun. The city itself is also quite nice, I plan to visit Galway again soon. And Connemara of course. Unfortunately I did catch a cold, so I went back to UK after one day in Galway and didn't explore the landscape.
Cheers!


----------



## Pisum Sativum

Yeah I did a little research and it turns out that squatting in Ireland, especially Dublin, is very 'under-covered'. I guess I'll try to find a cheap hostel or something. Thank you for your reply! Could you tell me if you remember any nice spots and cool places in Ireland, mostly Galway, Dublin and Connemara? I would very much appreciate it cause I'm really interested in things like underground music scenes, communes etc..or just nice places and people ton hang around with


----------



## Glaneur

Have you tried out the hosting sites? You could use either of couchsurfing, bewelcome or hospitalityclub so stay in peoples homes for free. It will be very cold to squat in Northern Europe come wintertime.


----------



## Anagor

Hi!


Pisum Sativum said:


> Yeah I did a little research and it turns out that squatting in Ireland, especially Dublin, is very 'under-covered'. I guess I'll try to find a cheap hostel or something.


In Galway I stayed at sleepzone hostel. 10€ per night in a dorm room. Met interesting people there, from Ireland, US, Spain, England, etc. In Dublin it was Mount Eccles Court. Nice and clean, also met interesting people. Also 10€ if you're okay with a bed in a 16 bed dorm room. 4 bed is 13€. Hostels are much more cheaper in Ireland than England ... 


Pisum Sativum said:


> Thank you for your reply! Could you tell me if you remember any nice spots and cool places in Ireland, mostly Galway, Dublin and Connemara? I would very much appreciate it cause I'm really interested in things like underground music scenes, communes etc..or just nice places and people ton hang around with


No, unfortunately not. I was two days in Dublin and only one day in Galway. Never visited Connemara yet (cause of my cold), but I will soon. In Dublin we went to a few pubs, but it was quite mainstream, no underground music scene. Best location I experienced was http://www.fibbermagees.ie ... Had a few pints there ::drinkingbuddy::and it was in three minutes walking distance to my hostel.  
In Galway I was just walking around and the city a little bit, going for groceries (read: beer) and stayed in the hostel most of the evening.
Cheers!


----------



## Pisum Sativum

Anagor said:


> Hi!
> 
> In Galway I stayed at sleepzone hostel. 10€ per night in a dorm room. Met interesting people there, from Ireland, US, Spain, England, etc. In Dublin it was Mount Eccles Court. Nice and clean, also met interesting people. Also 10€ if you're okay with a bed in a 16 bed dorm room. 4 bed is 13€. Hostels are much more cheaper in Ireland than England ...
> 
> Seems like a good option.Thank you so much!
> 
> No, unfortunately not. I was two days in Dublin and only one day in Galway. Never visited Connemara yet (cause of my cold), but I will soon. In Dublin we went to a few pubs, but it was quite mainstream, no underground music scene. Best location I experienced was http://www.fibbermagees.ie ... Had a few pints there ::drinkingbuddy::and it was in three minutes walking distance to my hostel.
> In Galway I was just walking around and the city a little bit, going for groceries (read: beer) and stayed in the hostel most of the evening.
> Cheers!


----------



## Genericdruid

Hey, does anyone know about the availability of squats in either liverpool or manchester?


----------

